# Favorite game recipe



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

With the Hunts approaching I'm always looking for new ways to cook the game I harvest each year what are some favorites?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Back Straps, stuck with a skewer. Smothered in Spade L beef seasoning. Injected with a butter garlic mix. Slow cooked over a fire. Cooked med rare. With an ice cold Mountain Dew to wash it down.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

That sounds awesome


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Elk steak with Montreal seasoning from grill mates, plain and simple. Red potatoes fried in butter and a little garlic topped with melted cheddar, with a fresh side salad and dinner role with my wife's home made strawberry/kiwi jam and tall very tall glass of milk!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Elk steak with Montreal seasoning from grill mates, plain and simple. Red potatoes fried in butter and a little garlic topped with melted cheddar, with a fresh side salad and dinner role with my wife's home made strawberry/kiwi jam and tall very tall glass of milk!


I second Cheddar's recommendation on Montreal seasoning. Elk or antelope straps marinated in Italian dressing and a hint of either Sprite of Mt. Dew (marinate a minimum of 2 hours). Heat the grill to high, cook on one side, flip and sprinkle liberally with the Montreal seasoning. Pull it off the grill medium rare. Best steak you'll ever have.

Deer straps are good too, but elk and antelope beat it hands down.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a great recipe for frog legs if you plan on catching a mess of bullfrogs.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

elk rendang.

Get about any rendang recipe (never had a bad one) and use elk meat. It is not a quick cook but dang is it good.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good stuff.

Check out the recipes section, there's some good stuff in there..

You name it - crow, pea****, possum, gabagool, elk and partridge!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Step one: fill your doe/fawn or cow/calf tag on the littlest baby critter you can find (makes it easier for field care too!). Step two: save at least one hind quarter whole. Trim excess connective tissue and remove all lymph nodes between the muscle groups. Step three: equal parts rock salt & paprika with double that volume of brown sugar. Little lemon juice to start things melting into a paste mix in garlic, thyme, rosemary, marjoram, and black pepper. Step four: slather all over the hind quarter and let sit in fridge for 24-36hrs. Step five: sear on high on the grill, oven bag it and finish at 200 deg F until internal temp reaches 130-135F for a nice rare leg. This is heaven. 

For an extra special treat, collect the milk from the fawn's lips and save to make ice cream for dessert.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We did a pit roast whole pig Hawaiian style, I wrapped an elk roast and a venison roast in tinfoil with Johnny seasoning salt and bacon and put them in the pit with the pig over night. Man oh man were they some good roasts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Check out the recipes section, there's some good stuff in there..
> 
> You name it - crow, pea****, possum, gabagool, elk and partridge!


Call me crazy, but I'm moving this thread about recipes to the Recipe section.

.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

South Louisiana Venison or Feral pig Sauce Picante over a bowl of rice with a cold beer and garlic bread. Duck and Pork Sausage Gumbo over bowl of rice with a cold beer and garlic bread.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ram2h2o said:


> South Louisiana Venison or Feral pig Sauce Picante over a bowl of rice with a cold beer and garlic bread. Duck and Pork Sausage Gumbo over bowl of rice with a cold beer and garlic bread.


So pretty much anything as long as you have a cold beer and garlic bread huh:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Cajun Boiled Crawfish:


Before you cook them. Rinse them. We recommend that you rinse your crawfish with plain water before cooking. Rinse them until draining water is clear.

Fill the large pot half full with fresh water, place on outdoor propane cooker, and start the fire. Place the lid on the pot and bring water to a boil.
While you wait for water to boil, rinse the crawfish with fresh cool water until draining water is clear. You do not need to “purge” them with salt. Rinsing will do just fine.
Drink another beer. Give one to a friend.
Add about 1 lb of Fruge's Original Seafood Boil to water. Let the boiling water mix it well for a minute or so.
Time to drink another beer. Send sober friend to store for more beer.
Drop in all 8 onions (halved), the potatoes and fresh garlic. Let this cook, keeping an eye on the potatoes. (Check for doneness by stabbing with a sharp knife or fork. If it goes in easy, it is cooked. Hint: Do not overcook potatoes, slightly undercook them because they will continue to steam and cook in the ice chest. You don't want to end up with mashed potatoes.)
When the potatoes are almost done, add the corn and mushrooms. After they have cooked, lower the fire on the burner and remove the basket. Place the vegetables in a small clean ice chest . Time to drink another beer.
Turn the heat up on the burner. Add more spice to the water. (About 25 oz. Save about 1 lb of spice for later.) Take the lemons (halved) and squeeze the juice in the water. Then add the lemons to the water. When the water comes to a boil, place the crawfish into the basket and put the basket in the pot. (Be careful - it's very hot!) Put the lid on the pot and enjoy another beer.
When the water comes back to a rolling boil - keep a very close eye on this part (time it) - let it boil for 2 minutes and turn off the fire. Let the crawfish soak for a few minutes and then remove. Hint: Kill the boil by adding cold water or a bag of ice. Then let the crawfish soak. Most of the crawfish will sink to the bottom and fill with spicy water (JUICES).
Remove the Crawfish from the pot and pour into an ice chest while your friend sprinkles the remaining seasoning. Mix this well and let steam for 5 minutes. Use more or less spice to your taste.
You can dump everything on newspaper on a table or serve it out of the ice chest. Food stays hot in the chest… your choice.
Now it's time to really drink beer and eat. The vegetables are for those guests who cannot figure out how to peel the crawfish. At least they won't starve.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

"Beer. living proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy!"


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

*CFS (Great on Pronghorn)*

Mix flour with garlic salt, seasoning salt, pepper, paprika, and any of your other favorite seasonings in one bowl. In another bowl mix some eggs up real good. Get a pan about 1/2" deep in hot grease over medium heat. Dip steaks (good with any wild game but especially pronghorn) into egg, then into flour mixture, then back into egg, then back into flour. Make sure to completely cover the steak each time you dip. Put it in the pan and fry it to medium well. Serve with mashed potatoes and country style gravy.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

16 replies and no mention of Cream of Mushroom soup:grin:
I'm impressed


----------

